# mid atlantic sectionals



## 2little2late (Dec 25, 2006)

I would love to be there. I have to work all weekend. Enjoy.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

brtesite said:


> I know there are some on here that will be at Mechanicsburgh this weekend, but not a smidgen of news or who will be there
> Well i'll be there with my 2 sons.
> Who ever is coming, have a safe trip


Mike,
I'll be there and will be setting out my Zenith products at the end of the rounds.
Joe B.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm going. It's been rainy all week, but this weekend's supposed to be nice.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

zenarch said:


> Mike,
> I'll be there and will be setting out my Zenith products at the end of the rounds.
> Joe B.


 Me too Joey


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

I will be there from south jersey,(buckshorn sportsmans club)


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

UNCLE GUS and ZIP are going !! Zack and I have to skip this one


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

To those of you who attended the Mids, where will the outdoor Mids be held next year?


----------



## VintageGold (Apr 29, 2004)

In West Virginia, I didn't hear the name of the club, but was told it's toward the middle of the state.


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

midstate archers in sutton,wv


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

What can you tell me about the field ranges at Mid-State? I have not shot there and they do not have a website. Thanks.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I think they are in the process of rebuilding their field ranges. I have shot 3-D there several times and from what I remember, the field range overlays parts of the 3-D range. The course is challenging with a lot of side hills. The terrain is generally rolling hills with wooded areas transitioning to open meadows.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

So how'd mids go? Are there results anywhere? 

I really wanted to go, but just couldn't squeeze it in. Living vicariously thru you guys......


----------



## coondog13 (Jul 19, 2010)

The course was great! Had a great weekend and shot pretty well too, my highest score ever...


----------

